# pc upgrading suggestion



## rabjabber (Feb 16, 2013)

my current config:-

i5 2400
asus p8h67 m 
corsair vengeance 4X1 gb
some 500 gigg hdd
dvd drive
powercolor ati hd 6790
gs800 psu

tell me only the necessary upgrades
my budget is least possible as i haven't asked my dad bout the upgrades yet, and i don't want him to get reluctant as soon as i mention a high price

my mobo crossfire compatible, and so is my psu, so advice accordingly

i use it gaming and only gaming

this is only upgradation i don't need monitor kb mouse ups speakers


----------



## Cilus (Feb 16, 2013)

just get another 4GB ram and you are good to go. Your configuration is really very good and there is no need of upgrading it now.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 16, 2013)

^^
Exactly

you may even not get anything.4gb is enough for normal gaming afaik.....

think about upgrading when the newer processors hit the market(if they are worth it which we will soon find out)

upgrading now will only spend u a lot of money without much of a performance upgrade.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

Apart from adding another vengeance module you can't really do anything with your setup..


----------



## rabjabber (Feb 17, 2013)

is my processor good enough?,

and how much more time before GFX card becomes outdated?

after that if i crossfire ( confused between another 6790 and 6850) how long will my config last?

i'll add another vengeance ASAP

can i sell the processor alone(i don't have the box or any manuals, lost them all) i just have the processor and the stock heatsink)


----------



## Cilus (Feb 17, 2013)

Actually I read your Graphics card as HD 6970 istead of HD 6790... my mistake.

There is no point of Crossfire of two sub 10K cards, especially when new generation cards are available. You can sell of this card and get a HD 7870 around 16.5K (Sapphire Dual Fan version, Kolkata Price). Your CPU is powerful enough to handle all the CPU intensive tasks and  gaming for now and in near future too.


----------



## rabjabber (Feb 17, 2013)

wouldn't two 6790's perform better that too for most of the games till next 2-3 years??


----------



## draco21 (Feb 17, 2013)

Such a cf would not help a lot.....

processor is very good indeed and you dont need to ditch it.....

just wait one more year. By then the gpu would be completely outdated and at that time and hopefully prices of gpu would have gone down. Then you can upgrade

You should not ditch components before extracting the last juice out of it....


----------



## rabjabber (Feb 17, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Such a cf would not help a lot.....



i'm not sure i get what u mean to say??????????????

i initially convinced my dad to buy such a high end psu just so that i could easily crossfire in future,

PS:- the rig is not even a year old


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> i'm not sure i get what u mean to say??????????????
> 
> i initially convinced my dad to buy such a high end psu just so that i could easily crossfire in future,
> 
> PS:- the rig is not even a year old



Post meant that CF of 6790 wouldn't be great thing at all... ( not to quote problems of CF like stutters etc..)

Also save & invest a bit more later cause yours config is already very good


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

it's obvious that everything is working fine otherwise you would have asked something like "i can't play this game in this resolution with these settings so what should i do". why are you even asking for upgrades in the 1st place?


----------



## rabjabber (Feb 17, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Post meant that CF of 6790 wouldn't be great thing at all... ( not to quote problems of CF like stutters etc..)
> 
> Also save & invest a bit more later cause yours config is already very good



but it would definitely be better than the single card(7850) plus wouldn't it be a wastage of my psu. i would really like to test out a crossfire.

put rest all aside and tell me if i crossfire another 6790 how long would my config stay without GFX card cusing any troubles


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2013)

How is it wastage of your PSU????

Remove thought that 6790 CF is better than HD 7850....
Troubles?? what troubles are you talking about...


----------



## rabjabber (Feb 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it's obvious that everything is working fine otherwise you would have asked something like "i can't play this game in this resolution with these settings so what should i do". why are you even asking for upgrades in the 1st place?



that's because i live in boarding school (haven't been home in a long time) my brother reminded me that he thinks we should upgrade the pc. never occured to me why he would mention such a thing.....


----------



## draco21 (Feb 17, 2013)

WTF???

tell you what sell the gpu and get a 7850 or else dont do anything as anything else will NOT give you better performance or make your pc future-proof....

WTF???

tell you what sell the gpu and get a 7850 or else dont do anything as anything else will NOT give you better performance or make your pc future-proof....


----------



## rabjabber (Feb 19, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> How is it wastage of your PSU????
> 
> Remove thought that 6790 CF is better than HD 7850....
> Troubles?? what troubles are you talking about...



buy wastage i meant that it won't be any use that i bought a high end 800w psu.

buy troubles i meant that without causing any lag in future games at gud settings at 1080p


i don't mean to be ignorant to your suggetions but i still don't get what are the advantages of 7850 over another 6790


----------



## Cilus (Feb 19, 2013)

Buddy, Multi-GPU setup does have both cons and pros and Crossfire or SLI of two lower end cards does have more Cons than pros. The main problem is known as Micro-Shuttering which makes the game play experience choppy even when you are getting good average FPS. AMD CF does have more prominent problems with it than nVidia SLI. Long back Tomshardware has had performed a review showing unless cards like HD 6870 (minimum) or HD 6950 (recommended) are Crossfired, the CF setup suffers from good amount of Micro-Shuttering, resulting very poor game play experience. So it is not advised to build a HD 6790 CF setup and instead getting a newer card like HD 7850 is abetter option as it will offer better and hassle free experience even at lower FPS.


----------



## rabjabber (Feb 19, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, Multi-GPU setup does have both cons and pros and Crossfire or SLI of two lower end cards does have more Cons than pros. The main problem is known as Micro-Shuttering which makes the game play experience choppy even when you are getting good average FPS. AMD CF does have more prominent problems with it than nVidia SLI. Long back Tomshardware has had performed a review showing unless cards like HD 6870 (minimum) or HD 6950 (recommended) are Crossfired, the CF setup suffers from good amount of Micro-Shuttering, resulting very poor game play experience. So it is not advised to build a HD 6790 CF setup and instead getting a newer card like HD 7850 is abetter option as it will offer better and hassle free experience even at lower FPS.



are you sure that its micro shutter and not micro stutter

according to a quick google search no one noticed a micro stutter in 6790, and nvidia seems to have more problems like that..?????????????????(confused)

could you guys possibly post some links to videos demonstrating this or some forums or other threads?????
(all to my specific card if possible)


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 20, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> are you sure that its micro shutter and not micro stutter
> 
> according to a quick google search no one noticed a micro stutter in 6790, and nvidia seems to have more problems like that..?????????????????(confused)
> 
> ...



probably a mistake......(microshutter)

one cannot experience stutter on single card it is problem of dual GFX setup(which may be case of 1~2 % of members, of which no one might have a low end CF)..


----------



## rabjabber (Feb 20, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> probably a mistake......(microshutter)
> 
> one cannot experience stutter on single card it is problem of dual GFX setup(which may be case of 1~2 % of members, of which no one might have a low end CF)..



yeah and above that it happens only when two graphic cards are clocked at different speeds

still confused


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 20, 2013)

You mainboard supports crossfire but not in a full fledged way. Your 1 Pcie slot runs a t 16x while the other at 4x when in Crossfire. Though technically you can go Crossfire but its worth wont be the money you are spending on the second card. In simple terms quite a waste. Better get a single powerful GPU. But whats your budget after you sell off the existing card?


----------



## rabjabber (Feb 22, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You mainboard supports crossfire but not in a full fledged way. Your 1 Pcie slot runs a t 16x while the other at 4x when in Crossfire. Though technically you can go Crossfire but its worth wont be the money you are spending on the second card. In simple terms quite a waste. Better get a single powerful GPU. But whats your budget after you sell off the existing card?



can't say. i think i'm still not convinced against crossfire but let's leave it there i'm not upgrading my pc except the ram part,
and any way after reading your post and opening up my desktop(yeah i'm finally home) i realized that my 6790 is actually connected in the x4 port, would that reduce performance?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> and any way after reading your post and opening up my desktop(yeah i'm finally home) i realized that my 6790 is actually connected in the x4 port, would that reduce performance?



As your card is HD6790, it won't reduce any significant performance. Very slight difference might be there while benchmarking, but it can't be marked by any day-to-day work/test.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 23, 2013)

Connect it to the x16 slot.


----------



## rabjabber (Mar 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Connect it to the x16 slot.



done and there is a notable increase!!!!!!

few more questions :-
1) are there RAM slots with diff speeds in my mobo if yes how do i recogonize them?
2)what is the highest ram speed my mobo and processor support? is there a way to increase it?
3)for how much will i be able to sell my gpu? it is almost a year old and i have nothing(the box bill etc)

sorry for posting so late was away from civilization for 2 weeks(camping school trips)


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 4, 2013)

Rams run in single ,dual and quad channel and MHz and Latencies and not according to x speeds as PCI/e standard works within. Now your particular processor and particular chipset ( since memory controllers have moved to CPU from Northbridge) will support dual channel memory up to 32GB. In short your memory sticks/modules should be in the blue slots of your motherboard to work at their best.

Officially it supports 1333Mhz in Dual Channel but you are safe with native 1600Mhz memory sticks also but it will be a waste since your board will downclock it 1333Mhz !!!


----------



## rabjabber (Mar 4, 2013)

so if i get a new ram there is no point getting 1600 mhz as i can't get my mobo to use it @ higher than 1333 mhz? right??


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 4, 2013)

You are fine with 1333Mhz! Just Tighten the latencies. Google.


----------



## rabjabber (Mar 6, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You are fine with 1333Mhz! Just Tighten the latencies. Google.



can't find can you help me out


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 6, 2013)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- How to change RAM Timings

Check if it this helps.


----------



## rabjabber (Mar 6, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- How to change RAM Timings
> 
> Check if it this helps.



sorry i still don't get it i don't even know what latencies are.
the process that is given in the post is not applicable on EFI bios 
is it overclocking the RAM?
how will it make my RAM go at 1600mhz even though my mobo supports only 1333?
is my mobo a piece of crap???



rabjabber said:


> 3)for how much will i be able to sell my gpu? it is almost a year old and i have nothing(the box bill etc)



answer pls?????


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2013)

Buddy, with a locked Intel Sandy Bridge Processor and H67  chipset based Motherboard, you can't run rams at 1600 MHz speed even if the Ram is a 1600 MHz one. This is not an issue with your motherboard but the universal property of all H67 chipset based motherboard.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 6, 2013)

No your mainboard is not crap. Dont worry. You are fine with 1333 Mhz.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

Even I'm having an h61 motherboard and after BIOS update, the bios now has option to run the ram at 1600 MHz and 2133 MHz. There are also all overclocking options for both processor and ram. So I think we can run ram at 1600 MHz.

Even I'm having an h61 motherboard and after BIOS update, the bios now has option to run the ram at 1600 MHz and 2133 MHz. There are also all overclocking options for both processor and ram. So I think we can run ram at 1600 MHz.


----------



## rabjabber (Mar 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Even I'm having an h61 motherboard and after BIOS update, the bios now has option to run the ram at 1600 MHz and 2133 MHz. There are also all overclocking options for both processor and ram. So I think we can run ram at 1600 MHz.
> 
> Even I'm having an h61 motherboard and after BIOS update, the bios now has option to run the ram at 1600 MHz and 2133 MHz. There are also all overclocking options for both processor and ram. So I think we can run ram at 1600 MHz.



do you think that will happen to my mobo if i update it?????
i don't get it, hows that possible, i thought memory slots were limited by hardware capabilities?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> do you think that will happen to my mobo if i update it?????
> i don't get it, hows that possible, i thought memory slots were limited by hardware capabilities?



actually overclocking features are limited by bios, and some hardware controllers.


----------



## rabjabber (Mar 8, 2013)

i leave the thought of upgrading the pc (except RAM which i've already ordered)

now i'll wait for the next gen gpu's to come out and then upgrade it.
is it true that the haswell proccesers will not run on lga 1155?
if yes then i'll probably wait for them to come out too, wait a bit more for good mobo's to come out and then make a mobo+cpu+gpu upgrade

one of my questions is still not answered 
what are ram latencies and how do they affect speed?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> i leave the thought of upgrading the pc (except RAM which i've already ordered)
> 
> now i'll wait for the next gen gpu's to come out and then upgrade it.
> is it true that the haswell proccesers will not run on lga 1155?
> ...



ddr4? 

ram latency has nothing to do with speed. since the inception of ddr, all rams after that have had slower timings subsequently with each revision, but increase in the amount of data they can transfer ... so on the whole its the amount of data which you can carry determines ram speed and not how fast.

its the frequency of the ram and the type which matters....


----------



## rabjabber (Sep 19, 2013)

okay,
so i upgraded my RAM
now i think it is about time to upgrade the rest of my PC.

I was thinking on a new CPU + GPU + mobo
as i'll be changing my mobo i'm open to both amd as well as intel CPU i haven't worked out the budget yet so suggest the best.............


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 19, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> okay,
> so i upgraded my RAM
> now i think it is about time to upgrade the rest of my PC.
> 
> ...



But why do you want to upgrade? you have a good system.


----------



## rabjabber (Sep 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> But why do you want to upgrade? you have a good system.


 i have a old 2nd gen processor although even GTA 4 and Saints row 4 Nfs MW2 don't lag on high settings but i'm pretty sure they will on ultra and also the system as a whole is getting slow and even the boot time 30 - 40 seconds with windows 8.......


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 19, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> i have a old 2nd gen processor although even GTA 4 and Saints row 4 Nfs MW2 don't lag on high settings but i'm pretty sure they will on ultra and also the system as a whole is getting slow and even the boot time 30 - 40 seconds with windows 8.......



Just upgrade the graphic card and you'll be fine.


----------



## rabjabber (Sep 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Just upgrade the graphic card and you'll be fine.



then should i wait for next gen AMD or go with current gen?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 20, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> then should i wait for next gen AMD or go with current gen?



> get the current gen. Not worth waiting for next gen IMO.

> Why not Nvidia?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 20, 2013)

There is no harm in waiting for next gen GPU's as they are around the corner. As you current HD 6790 can handle almost any game at 1600 resolution... well at least in mid settings.


----------



## rabjabber (Sep 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Why not Nvidia?


two of my friends had a really bad experience with nvidia...........
+ i personally like AMD


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 21, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> *two of my friends had a really bad experience with nvidia......*.....
> + i personally like AMD



it depends a lot of parameters like gpu model, power supply , other components etc. It can not be taken as a reason for not  taking nvidia. get best for your budget, . be it nvidia or amd


----------



## rabjabber (Sep 22, 2013)

is there any AM3+ mobo that has pcie 3.0 standard, and multi GPU support? i've always wanted to try out crossXfire........

i found many that have pcie 2.0 dual x16 but none with pcie 3 

also when did the current gen of AMD cpu's came out and which one is it?
when is the next one gonna come out


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 22, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> is there any AM3+ mobo that has pcie 3.0 standard, and multi GPU support? i've always wanted to try out crossXfire........
> 
> i found many that have pcie 2.0 dual x16 but none with pcie 3
> 
> ...



The extra bandwidth provided by PCIe 3.0 makes absolutely no difference in gaming performance. At best, it provides 5-10 fps more at 4k and above resolutions. There is absolutely no necessity of a PCIe 3.0 motherboard.


----------

